# Bye Bye Accomplishment Forum



## Sa967St (Nov 10, 2014)

This forum is replacing the Accomplishment Thread, in order to separate posts for specific puzzles. Each thread is an accomplishment thread for a certain puzzle or a group of puzzles, as described in the first post of each thread. None of these threads appear on the homepage, but will all show up in "What's New?".

Each thread includes non-blind variants such as one-handed and relays (of the same puzzle). If you see posts that are in the wrong thread, feel free to report them so they can be moved to the correct thread. 

The "Other" Cubing Accomplishment Thread is to be used for cubing accomplishments that don't belong in the other accomplishment threads. This includes cubes larger than 7x7x7, cuboids, relays (of different puzzles), team solves, and other puzzles and events. Depending on its activity, it may be split into other accomplishment threads in the future.

________________________________________________

Edit: After reading all the feedback, we've decided to revert the changes and keep using the Accomplishment Thread in the same way.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 23, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> will all show up in "What's New?"



Ugh. They do. Can I turn that off?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 23, 2014)

What's the point of this?

If I want to see how people are doing and what they're accomplishing(apart from slidy and BLD), I'd want to see 10 posts on 1 thread. Now, I get to look at 10 separate threads instead of one(and oh joy, they're not on the front page!) Not a huge fan of this change.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 23, 2014)

Why create a hole new version of an older thread? I didn't see a need to close the older one.



Ninja Storm said:


> What's the point of this?
> 
> If I want to see how people are doing and what they're accomplishing(apart from slidy and BLD), I'd want to see 10 posts on 1 thread. Now, I get to look at 10 separate threads instead of one(and oh joy, they're not on the front page!) Not a huge fan of this change.



I agree


----------



## Randomno (Nov 23, 2014)

Do they show up on New Posts? That's the only real way I browse here.

EDIT: NVM, New Posts is part of What's New.


----------



## TDM (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't really like this either... I don't see the purpose of separating everything. Same with the OAQT. I can see why you might do it for example solves, but not the OAQT, unless you just wanted to be unnecessarily consistent.

oh and I can no longer edit my PB post, and I also am unable to quote it so I can post it somewhere else...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 23, 2014)

I also don't like this. I can understand the intentions, but it will clutter the "What's new?" section, also often times I beat PBs in more than one event in one day, and I don't want to have to post multiple times when I used to be able to post in one thread. I also like seeing other people's accomplishments without having to go to different threads to see them. Also, will the old accomplishment thread be kept, but just closed? Because I would like to look back at my progress every so often.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 23, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> What's the point of this?
> 
> If I want to see how people are doing and what they're accomplishing(apart from slidy and BLD), I'd want to see 10 posts on 1 thread. Now, I get to look at 10 separate threads instead of one(and oh joy, they're not on the front page!) Not a huge fan of this change.



couldn't agree more...
not that i just came back from a comp i want to post my accomplishments, 24 hours ago i could do that in 2 minutes cuz everything is in the same thread but now i have to spend more time just to show my accomplishments.
really whats the point of this?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 23, 2014)

Wasn't this changed just cos it was a massive thread?


----------



## kcl (Nov 23, 2014)

I thought you wanted to avoid spamming of the front page at all costs, in which case a giant accomplishment thread is best.


----------



## Artic (Nov 23, 2014)

This is a horrible and nonsensical change. It was fine the way it was before. Can we please change it back.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 23, 2014)

Artic said:


> This is a horrible and nonsensical change. It was fine the way it was before. Can we please change it back.



I agree with that. Another idea is that wee can still have the individual puzzle threads in conjunction with the old Accomplishment thread.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 24, 2014)

I made this thread, which has a poll on whether you prefer the old or new format. Go vote, please.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone.



Ninja Storm said:


> What's the point of this?





TDM said:


> I don't really like this either... I don't see the purpose of separating everything.


The point is that you can just see the accomplishments for just events that you want to see, rather than dig through a giant mixed thread.



kclejeune said:


> I thought you wanted to avoid spamming of the front page at all costs, in which case a giant accomplishment thread is best.


None of the threads in the subforum appear on the homepage, which was one of the motivating factors to do this. The Accomplishment Thread was almost always on the homepage, but not any more now that it's in a subforum where none of its threads appear on the homepage. (There is no option to just prevent a single thread from not appearing on the homepage.)



TDM said:


> oh and I can no longer edit my PB post, and I also am unable to quote it so I can post it somewhere else...


We're aware of this, and I'll send you a quote of your post.



Rocky0701 said:


> Also, will the old accomplishment thread be kept, but just closed? Because I would like to look back at my progress every so often.


The intention was to keep it closed, but some good points were brought up in this thread so we might make some other changes.


----------



## kcl (Nov 24, 2014)

*Welcome to the Accomplishment Forum (Please read before posting)*

Personally I liked that the accomplishment thread was always on the homepage. I don't go searching through various sub forums, I usually just check what's current, and I doubt I'm the only one.

Honestly I don't really look for event specific accomplishments, but user specific accomplishments. If somebody smashes multiple records for different events in one day, I'd rather see it all in one post rather than it being stranded across multiple threads.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2014)

Might as well delete all old posts then, so many are split across threads. For example Drew has a post in the Pyraminx thread "no it wasn't Pyra" or something, presumably following on from a 2x2 average and then a question? 

Also many posts don't have the keywords so weren't moved. I was expecting to find a lot of double/triple posts in the smaller threads but without puzzle included in the post they're scattered. 

Either keep everything how it was in the old thread (and start the new threads at 0 posts) or delete all old posts.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 24, 2014)

Totally dislike this change. :/


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 24, 2014)

Since I really haven't seen a single poster for the new threads, I have an idea. Sa967St, could you post a poll on user's opinions of the change, and go from there? I know that you don't have to listen to us, but we do not like the change.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> oh and I can no longer edit my PB post, and I also am unable to quote it so I can post it somewhere else...





Sa967St said:


> We're aware of this, and I'll send you a quote of your post.



Can you send me a quote of my post too please. (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=993849#post993849)



kclejeune said:


> Personally I liked that the accomplishment thread was always on the homepage. I don't go searching through various sub forums, I usually just check what's current, *and I doubt I'm the only one.*
> 
> Honestly I don't really look for event specific accomplishments, but user specific accomplishments. If somebody smashes multiple records for different events in one day, I'd rather see it all in one post rather than it being stranded across multiple threads.



You're definitely not. I think this change is stupid.


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah...

I didn't use the accomplishment thread as much to look for accomplishments for certain puzzles but rather as an "overall" look over how people have been doing lately...
Now I have to open 10+ threads to do the same.

I would like it changed back but well... not that big of a deal


----------



## qqwref (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't like this either, I actually do like seeing all the different things people are working on, because I care about multiple events. But the really annoying part is that now I have to find the right thread to post an accomplishment in, and while that's not too bad when there's one page of threads, what happens when there are several? And what happens when mods stop putting dozens of hours in to carefully sort everything?

IMO the accomplishment thread is just the kind of problem that a forum has no great solution for. There are good reasons to want it combined for some people or on some pages, and separated for other people or in other places. Maybe the best would be the ability to tag individual posts, perhaps with the forum doing some tagging automatically, and then letting people ignore posts with certain tags if they so choose. But I don't think that comes with the forum.


EDIT: Minor nitpick, but 3OH goes in the 3x3x3 thread? At the very least, if you're going to do it this way, those should be split up. They're certainly more different than 6x6x6 and 7x7x7.


----------



## TDM (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't know if this would work or even if it's possible, but... you could have an option to select which event(s) your post is about, and you can choose to filter the posts by which event(s) you want to see. That way you could choose to either see everything, or if you were only interested in a specific event then you could also only look at posts from that event.
Or if filtering isn't possible, maybe you could then search for posts of whatever event(s) you want?


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 24, 2014)

I wonder who came up with this idea. If having a huge thread is posing problems, it is understandable, and I guess we can have accomplishment thread - 2. Too many changes without consulting forum members.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 24, 2014)

Would it be possible to have a thread called "PB"
first post should be an alphabetical list linking to the post number of the users PB entry
next post should be a template with spoilertags for all events un/officially
below the avatar there should be a direct link to your own entry like the YouTube or wca link


Spoiler





```
Unofficially PB's      
          Single    mo3    ao5    ao12    ao50    ao100
2x2x2                        
3x3x3                        
4x4x4                       
                            Official PB's                            
          Single    ao5                
2x2x2                        
3x3x3                        
4x4x4
```


----------



## GG (Nov 24, 2014)

I REALLY DISLIKE THIS. ;-; this is really upsetting. To paraphrase Keaton

"What's the point of this?

If I want to see how people are doing and what they're accomplishing I'd want to see 10 posts on 1 thread. Now, I have to look at 10 separate threads instead of one."


I really enjoyed the accomplishment thread... it was one of my favourite things to browse... (almost like reading the news).


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 24, 2014)

GG said:


> I REALLY DISLIKE THIS. ;-; this is really upsetting. To paraphrase Keaton
> 
> "What's the point of this?
> 
> ...



Same with me, its stupid as hell, the original was fine for 7 years, why change it to this it sucks...

I'm really pissed off right now...


----------



## joey (Nov 24, 2014)

I agree with putting it back to how it was.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 25, 2014)

Is it really organized if we have so many different accomplishment threads? It's not really worth it if that means we have to go through all the work to find the appropriate thread.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 26, 2014)

Like others have said, I prefer the old format simply because it made it easier to keep track of user specific PB's (What I care about/am interested in). Not only that, but I can pretty much guarantee that no one looks through the accomplishment thread looking for specific event PB's. I also don't like how it isn't on the front page any more (I only ever go beyond the front page for forum comps), but at the same time it takes up a lot more space in the forum section (Not a problem to me in the slightest, but I really don't think that's what you guys would want).

If it aint broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 26, 2014)

Don't really like this, it was a lot easier when everything was in one big thread :/ I also liked seeing the thread on the homepage, it's one of my favourite threads


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Don't really like this, it was a lot easier when everything was in one big thread :/ I also liked seeing the thread on the homepage, it's one of my favourite threads


A lot of threads don't show up on the front page for some reason.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 26, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Don't really like this, it was a lot easier when everything was in one big thread :/ I also liked seeing the thread on the homepage, it's one of my favourite threads


This and this. It's just getting more and more annoying, before I had a single useful feed of PBs on the homepage, now I have to go searching for it. Because I can't get here from the homepage at all (it's not even on the left sidebar menu!), I have to go to the Forum tab and scroll down and click on the Accomplishments Forum. And then I have to open all the recent topics in separate tabs, which I don't actually even do because it's annoying. Speedsolving mods, you've taken something that was easy to use and deliberately put it out of the way in several different threads. It wasn't a problem to have the Accomplishment Thread show in the main page because it was only one topic! The usability is terrible now and it really hurts the community feeling of being able to see everyone's best times and follow people. And as ottozing said, I'm really more interested in following people than events - primarily because I'm interested in seeing accomplishments in most or all of the events. 

I'm not against all the changes that were made to the forum, but this one in particular is really bad. Just make it a stickied thread again. Please.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't really read the accomplishment thread so I'm not bothered either way - I'm fine with it (and other event-specific threads) being hidden from my front page. When I want to post an accomplishment its the same effort for me to go to an event-specific one as it is to going to one main one. The advantage of an event-specific one being that I can see who else is interested in the event at the moment, and probably get more feedback/discussion going.
So personally I would slightly favour the new approach.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 29, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> When I want to post an accomplishment its the same effort for me to go to an event-specific one as it is to going to one main one.


Perhaps right now, but if this forum is around for long you'll have pages of threads and it will be harder to find the one you want. Finding the right one out of dozens won't be easier than clicking on a single sticky thread.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 2, 2014)

The Accomplishment Subforum has been removed and all the accomplishment threads got merged back with the main Accomplishment Thread, except Blindfold Accomplishment Thread which got moved back to the Blindsolving Forum, and the Slidy Puzzles Accomplishments Thread which got moved to Off-Topic Forum.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 2, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> The Accomplishment Subforum has been removed and all the accomplishment threads got merged back with the main Accomplishment Thread, except Blindfold Accomplishment Thread which got moved back to the Blindsolving Forum, and the Slidy Puzzles Accomplishments Thread which got moved to Off-Topic Forum.



Thank you Sarah.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes!!! Thank you so much, good job trying to improve it though.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 2, 2014)

You got rid of the 1x1 accomplishment thread. N!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 2, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> You got rid of the 1x1 accomplishment thread. N!


Lol, and you already started another one haha? While I do think that it's pretty funny, when they delete your threads it's for a reason and when you start the same thread again, it pisses them off. Just a tip because I don't want you to get banned over a silly thread.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 2, 2014)

Yay


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Randomno (Dec 2, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Lol, and you already started another one haha? While I do think that it's pretty funny, when they delete your threads it's for a reason and when you start the same thread again, it pisses them off. Just a tip because I don't want you to get banned over a silly thread.



If they had an issue with the thread itself, they likely would have deleted in it the several days it was up. It only got to deleting due to being in a sub-forum which no longer exists.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 2, 2014)

Randomno said:


> If they had an issue with the thread itself, they likely would have deleted in it the several days it was up. It only got to deleting due to being in a sub-forum which no longer exists.



Or we never got around to it. I never knew it existed to be honest.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot, Sarah!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you! There really wasn't any need to have a whole sub-forum just for accomplishments.


----------



## TDM (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Randomno (Dec 2, 2014)

Ranzha said:


> Or we never got around to it. I never knew it existed to be honest.



It was in NP for days...


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 2, 2014)

No sign of a better mod/leader than admitting when a change made was for the worse, and reverting it. gj


----------

